# Has anyone reached level 20 with a camper yet?



## Foreversacredx (Dec 12, 2017)

My highest level camper is 16, it takes a while


----------



## Dede (Dec 12, 2017)

Yep, and now I don't know what to do with them. I wish they'd start giving out essences for completing requests for them or something. Because it seems rather pointless to give them any of my hard earned fish and bugs if their levels aren't raising ._.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 12, 2017)

Nope.  Rosie and Bunnie are both level 15 but I have a long way to go.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 12, 2017)

Nope. I’ve got Rosie and Maggie almost to 16 though


----------



## dabbler (Dec 12, 2017)

Dede said:


> Yep, and now I don't know what to do with them. I wish they'd start giving out essences for completing requests for them or something. Because it seems rather pointless to give them any of my hard earned fish and bugs if their levels aren't raising ._.



wait WHAT? at level 20 you don't get essence any more? That means you can't craft all the furniture!


----------



## J087 (Dec 12, 2017)

10 to 11 takes pretty long.
I don't want to think about lv20


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 12, 2017)

No way! I haven't crafted a stage 3 amenity yet, nor has any villager exceeded level 15 yet.


----------



## shayx (Dec 12, 2017)

dabbler said:


> wait WHAT? at level 20 you don't get essence any more? That means you can't craft all the furniture!



Nah, they continue to give out things, including essence.  What I think Dede was saying is that, because they're maxed, it would be nice if they gave out essence more frequently.

And yes, I have three at 20.


----------



## Dede (Dec 12, 2017)

dabbler said:


> wait WHAT? at level 20 you don't get essence any more? That means you can't craft all the furniture!





shayx said:


> Nah, they continue to give out things, including essence.  What I think Dede was saying is that, because they're maxed, it would be nice if they gave out essence more frequently.
> 
> And yes, I have three at 20.



Exactly what shayx said. They'll still give you essence every now and then if you keep them in your camp, but I feel like there's no point keeping them around since they're already maxed out. Doing requests for them will only yield crafting materials (which I often sell off since it keeps hitting 999) and no exp whatsoever.
While I love Cheri and Apollo, I've completely stopped doing requests and talking to them. Ironic huh. Ignoring them because we're such good friends... ^-^;


----------

